# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  التقاضي على درجتين

## aftyss0706

السلام عليكم 
المرجو من السادة المحترمين افادتي باي مساعدة تخص هذا الموضوع من مراجع او تقسيمات او اية فائدة تخص هذا البحث

----------


## meslmat

الموضوع اصبح حيوى فى الجنايات بعد اعتراف الدستور المصرى به

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز اوووووووووووووووي

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------

